# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Building a Sump pit in the garden

## Sump_pit

Hey everyone, 
Due to our downstairs flooding I need to increase the drainage on our property. We have no stormwater around here. Our private system drains the gutters into the ground at the egde of the property (close to house) which backs up in heavy rain when saturated. heavy storms see the garden flood and water coming up through the slab in the house downstairs. I am thinking to redirect the drainage pipes into a sump pit and sump pump it up to the road which will go down the hill to the storm water drain and creek. The water needs to get off our property and its the only way without giving it to neighbours! 
Question is how to build this pit in the garden. I am thinking it will be 2mx2mx2m give or take. I was thinking of concreting the base then besser blocks around until say a foot from the garden level and somehow puting a lid on it and covering and replacing with grass (with a small man hole). Does this sound feasable? Should I use besser and do they need to be thick? How thick should I have the slab? Does it need to be a certain distance from the house foundations? Also, I am a novice, any advice on concrete for base and filling besser appreciated! 
Thanks if anyone can help....getting married this year and cant afford to outsource...and cant afford any more floods!

----------


## cherub65

A simple  and quicker method is to use a large dia concrete stormwater water pipe vertical inground and then just concrete the base, you can also get a collar to suit with a manhole, We did one for a client in sydney works a treat

----------


## sundancewfs

what happens when the sump fills up?

----------


## sundancewfs

oh ok, now I see.... pays to read a bit more  :Blush7:

----------


## BRADFORD

I'm fairly sure you can get poly tanks for that very purpose, very likely cheaper and certainly easier to handle than concrete. Check out poly tank suppliers in your area.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

I feel for you.  Go the poly route, should be much, much lighter and easier. 
No way to donate the storm water to the neighbours?  I could ask the question about where it is coming from and then rant about councils subdividing blocks that won't drain .. but I forbear .....

----------

